# New Camera + Bones & What is his Mix?



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

So- my PDA which I have been virtually just been using at a glorified crappy camera for the past five years finally died- so I went out and got a new camera (a canon power shot A3100 Silver). I tested it on Bones... and now since I have some quality pictures I was wondering what some of your opinions might be as to mix? At the shelter he was simply listed as "Shepherd Mix"

So far I have that he might be

GSD x Lab
GSD x Collie
GSD x Hound
Someone even said he just might be a poor bred GSD

What do you guys think? He's around 70 lbs and is an adult 

What? You're going to use me as your test subject?! Nooo...









Out on carport









One new tie out in the front









In the back with frisbee









Exploring the backyard in search of the morsel known as cat poop


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Add in some Bo (doesn't go out until later in the afternoon)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

he's either a poorly bred GSD or some kind of multiple shepherd mix imo..like gsd with some other kind of shepherd.....


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope he's not a poorly bred- hate to think of future health issues


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

poorly bred doesnt always mean health issues. it just means an increased chance of health issues. not a guarantee. he could be from healthy dogs bred with no care to physical stature or breed type.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert, but that second picture he sure looks a lot like my sisters collie. I mean a lot like her collie. So I would go with GSD x Collie.

But, I suck at these threads.

Regardless he's a handsome boy.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I see a little collie in him too so I'm gonna say GSD/Collie mix.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I don't know what he is mixed with but I see no hound. Maybe GSD x smooth collie.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

*I'm certainly no expert, but that second picture he sure looks a lot like my sisters collie. I mean a lot like her collie. So I would go with GSD x Collie.*

I can see slightly in the eyes why you are saying collie but i don't think it is actually collie. Here is a pic of my last dog who passed 3 years ago at 12.5 yrs and she is collie / shepherd mix


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There's a girl on another forum with a dog that looks just like Bones (her name is Bella). She's a purebred GSD, just badly bred. I think he is most or all GSD. He's very handsome!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not expert, so don't really take my word for it, but I would say poorly bred GSD? 

A lot of people that Harleigh is a poorly bred Lab and I tend to agree with them!  Like Zim said, poorly bred doesn't really mean health issues. The only thing that I can see is wrong with Harleigh right now is allergies, but if thats all I will GLADLY take those


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I too know a girl on a forum with a GSD named Bella who looks just like Bones... if it's the same forum... how very very odd! Does she have another dog too... ?


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Now I'm curious- is there an image of Bella somewhere?


----------

